# Fursonas and symbolism



## Willow (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know if thread's been done before, I searched and nothing came up

But, to some, a fursona is more than just how others can identify you, and have some other meaning aside from "this animal is spiritual" or "this animal fits my personality" even though for some that's the case

But the question is, is there any hidden meaning behind your fursona (or fursonas if you have multiple)

I'll probably put something up later about mine later


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 5, 2010)

My fursona is just me if I'd been born under a fascist regime.


----------



## Debacle (Jun 5, 2010)

In theory fursonas would be a persons perfect representation of themselves as an alter-ego. 

What I mean is, if your free to create a fursona that you have complete customisation over, why not make it as cool and awesome as possible?
On the other hand you might do something completely different. Either way, that character you make is going to represent yourself.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

The Rabbit fursona that I might use is a reference to Br'er who, even though he wasn't as strong as the other animals, was always able to get the carrots.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> The Rabbit fursona that I might use is a reference to Br'er who, even though he wasn't as strong as the other animals, was always able to get the carrots.



This sounds so inappropriate.
But now... I'm a pervert ;_;


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah... it's symbolic of my desire to yiff the hell out of them.


----------



## Browder (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yeah... it's symbolic of my desire to yiff the hell out of them.


That's our Fuzzy! *sitcom music*


Misterraptor said:


> This sounds so inappropriate.
> But now... I'm a pervert ;_;


Yeah, no. Thank you for your unwanted input. I'm sure someone somewhere valued it very much but it wasn't me.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2010)

My fursona is just to here to throw myself out in the fandom. So, I made him fit my personality.


----------



## TDK (Jun 5, 2010)

Not really, it's basically just a character/avatar to me. None of that "It's my totem animal" or "I was him in a past life" shit.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 5, 2010)

Telnac's the combination of my the two things I've loved since I was a teenager: dragons and AI.  Beyond that, he's just a wish fulfillment character.  He's not me; rather, his life is the type of life I would like to live in an ideal Universe.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 5, 2010)

I am me.

I am myself.

I am Legend.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 5, 2010)

My fursona is not only a mental and partially psysical representation of me [I have similar features to a fox, and I am one inside.], but she has underlying meanings, too.

These i've come up with though, they're not part of me like how being a silver fox is.

She represents the ability to run and to have freedom-no fox will ever be tame, and the skill to fend for oneself. She represents the desire for solitude as well as the love of one's friends [pups in nature], and the love of any and every food, and the boldness to try new things. She represents creativity in her contrasting colors, and creativity in her tail.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

soo, here's mine

The name Willow comes from my old Gaia username Willow of the Forest, the character was dressed as a wolf and I just kinda translated that design over to the fursona

At first he was just a character and really didn't represent me
So I went back and changed a lot about him

He represents one side of me

His alter ego Ash the sergal, is a huge contrast to Willow in his personality and looks as well
Seeing as how Ash is a whole foot taller and way more aggressive as where Willow is shy and sensitive

Ash is the manifestation of several things, but mostly fear and anger, that's what he means to Willow 

To me, Ash is completely metaphorical, as he stands for these things as well


----------



## Werecatdawn (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, to break it down,

Maikeru: Michael in Japanese. My name in my favorite language.

Liengod: Last name of my favorite video game char. (cookie for anyone who figures it out. Hint: Square Enix)

Cat: I should have died when i was two, but i didnt, so its like i have an extra life.

Everything else is based on my real life.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Liengod: Last name of my favorite video game char. (cookie for anyone who figures it out. Hint: Square Enix)


Star Ocean


----------



## Werecatdawn (Jun 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Star Ocean


 
+1 cookie.

Now what is his first name and which star ocean is he from?


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> +1 cookie.
> 
> Now what is his first name and which star ocean is he from?


Fayt and Till the End of Time (this is the only one I have >.> )


----------



## Werecatdawn (Jun 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fayt and Till the End of Time (this is the only one I have >.> )


 
+2 more cookies, and yeah, the only one i ever played too... 

HEIL ALBEL!


----------



## Don (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no fursona :V

Unless you consider the Polish Dragoon in my avi as one....in which case I guess it would represent my militarism and authoritarian leanings? Bah, I've never understood this fursona business anyway!


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Basically I have always liked wolves. so when I made my fursona I just used the wolf because they were my favorite member of the canine family. The personality came because it is a mixture of me and who I want to be. I made him more of a "B.A" if you will, but kept my humor. I guess that is how he came about.


----------



## Luca (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have one yet. But if I made one it would be a ferret. I have no idea what the hidden meaning in that would be.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 6, 2010)

It symbolizes how bad I smell. :V 

But seriously, more to do with skunk's solitary behavior.


----------



## Seas (Jun 6, 2010)

My fursona's species and culture represents a civilization with some of my ideas of an extremely liberal society, which would probably never work with human nature. 
It has it's own flaws and troubles though.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure someone has a better idea than me. :V


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 6, 2010)

i love wolfs so obviously i am one inside and on the web^^ he is me in every regard the only diFURRence is that he is a wolf and i'm a human.


----------



## Eske (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh boy, here we go...

Within the last few years, I have become interested in shamanism, therianthropy, and a mild form of animism.  I understand that these things tend to be sneered at by the general FAF community, which is why I rarely talk about them.  However, these belief systems were indeed the inspiration for my current fursona.  

I'm not going to go around saying, "I'm a gryphon inside", because that's not at all what I believe.  But I do believe that humanity has lost touch with it's natural history, and has forgotten it's place as an animal species (because that is what I believe we are).  Further, I believe that all of life is connected -- some in stronger ways than others.  We all have the potential to relate to one another (not just other humans, but other _species_ as well) on a profound level -- the channels are there, though seldom used.  

I don't know if we have souls, if we are able to reincarnate, if life is anything more than simple electronic pulses in the brain.  No one will ever know.  I don't really think I can put full faith in something like reincarnation or animal spirits, since it seems almost as childish a concept as God -- but I do know that it helps me feel real and alive and part of this world, and if that's what it takes, then so be it.  

My gryphon fursona is a representation of two halves of myself -- the owl half, and the feline half.  The owl represents the quiet, thoughtful side of me -- easily wounded, shy, and underspoken.  The feline half represents the more outgoing side of me -- proud, defensive, independent (the side which shows itself most prevalently online).  

But, more than that, the owl represents my connection to the avian world, as the cat represents my connection to the feline species.  These are connections I can't really explain (I'm not even sure "connection" is the right word, here), but they are definitely felt.  

Make of that what you will, I've got a headache and I need to stop typing for now (by the looks of it, I'm starting a novel, anyway...).


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

I do believe that some level of symbolism is involved in how people choose their 'sonas. Maybe not a whole lot, but some. I think if you look hard enough, you'll find personality traits in common for particular groups of species.

Then again, if you look hard enough at any subject, you tend to grasp at patterns that aren't there, I suppose.

For me, I like to think I can be very loyal and I'm usually quick to please others, hence the dog aspect...


----------



## JDFox (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a very interesting question that as I'm sure has been already seen gets MANY different answers.  I don't think a Fursona is the same for anyone really, it can mean a whole host of things.  From the people who actually believe they are the animal portrayed by their Fursona, to those who simply use it as an avatar.

Another great thing about the Furry fandom, is how different we all are yet how we still except one another none the less.  To me, my Fursona is somebody who I wish I was, someone who hasn't made quite as many mistakes as I have.  Someones who's family isn't as royally fucked as mine is.  He's not really me, but is me at the same time.  I don't believe I'm a fox, and think of JD as someone completely separate from myself, until I so choose to step into his shoes and become JD.  Wether that be through a Fursuit (Still working on that bit) Or through an RP or what have you.

To me, JD is who I would liked to have been if I knew what I know now and could have done things differently....With fur of course XD


----------

